# Broken Drain



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I couldn't get my cable back and I wondered why? I was stuck in phone line. I cut it before I took the pic.

The customer wanted me to payy for the damage????  I politely told her that she had a problem when she called me, I simply tried to solve it and I am in no way responsible for her aged drain line. I did nothing on purpose, as a matter of fact, I had to turn the repair down because I was to busy to handle it without scheduling her a week away.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

50 years of rust is YOUR fault.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you get your snake from Tim Taylor? Looks like it has too much horse power!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That is the WORST feeling !! All of a sudden your brain is deciding what fittings you'll need , were to cut the pipe , what to bring into crawl space , how much $ , you're re-scheduling all the other jobs , kid's got a game , blah,blah, blah !!!

ALL IN A MILLI SECOND ! Sorry you had to suffer that !

Cal


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that sucks. i'm glad you were able to walk away from it and convincer her that _her_ plumbing, in _her_ house, is _her_ problem. 

i had a guy that wanted to fight me because his regulator failed and blew the resin out of a water softener i installed a few years back. i told him the same thing. it's not my responsibility to monitor his water pressure. 






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh man , Thats a nice one


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> View attachment 766
> 
> 
> View attachment 767
> ...


 

*Sweeeeeeeeeet!*


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

you should apoligize to the customer for forgeting your x-ray glasses and looking thru her floor first.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice, I've had this happen to me in the past, but outcome was a better experience. Quoted for repair and done job.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

DAMN, look at all that crawl space!!

hehe, first post on my new monster computer...I hate my new keyboard.

I hope you have dome kind of something with a few other local guys. I have a few that we throw work back and forth to when we get busy and it's a need it done repair.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

at least the crawl space wont be too bad to work in


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't let her see that plug in the combo, she'll wanna know why you didn't go in that way to keep from bustin her pipe.:thumbup:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

dang, im glad that hasn't happened to us yet. 

Do you get the homeowner to sign anything to not hold you responsible for damages?

I know of a few companies that do this but we havnt yet.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

This brings up a good point. Why should you be responsible for their failing plumbing??

That would be like me going to someones house and climbing on the roof to give an estimate to replace the shingles when all of a sudden I fall through the plywood! Hey, its not my fault! You called me to replace the shingles. What do you think? Am I to pull the shingles off to inspect the deck to make sure its safe enough to walk on? I dont think so!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Like I said, you called me with the problem, how was I to know your drain needed to be replaced years ago? If you didn't have a problem, I wouldn't have been called!

I never heard back from her after our last conversation, word to the wise, take good pictures if this ever happens and keep them forever, you never know, pictures are your only evidence if you don;t get called back to replace the drain, I take pictures of everything! Everything!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

good idea on taking pictures. i will have to start doing that more. 

does anyone here get the homeowner to sign a waiver before starting the work?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SPH said:


> good idea on taking pictures. i will have to start doing that more.
> 
> does anyone here get the homeowner to sign a waiver before starting the work?


 

I used to when I worked for another company, it was also a waiver allowing me to start.

Now, unless you give me an uncomfortable feeling, then I take it for a go, as an owner, I feel I can solve the situation better, and make a decision that will keep me out of court. Besides, Like i always say, you called me with a problem!

Always take a camera and lots of pictures :yes:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Like I said, you called me with the problem, how was I to know your drain needed to be replaced years ago? If you didn't have a problem, I wouldn't have been called!
> 
> I never heard back from her after our last conversation, word to the wise, take good pictures if this ever happens and keep them forever, you never know, pictures are your only evidence if you don;t get called back to replace the drain, I take pictures of everything! Everything!


Great idea taking picture to CYA! Hopefully you will never hear from this customer again. Some people are so unreasonable.


----------

